# Ok this is getting sick!



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

Drank a few brews last night with Lovin Life and talked ice fishin all night! It is July and we both can't wait to drag out the Vex and cameras to see whats down there! We've got big plans to ice fish Presque Isle and Pymy already! We talked about what upgrades we could do to our Shappells for the next ice season. This is getting sick! I better go and catch some bull gills at Wingfoot tomorrow to curb my enthusiasm.


----------



## Perchy101 (Apr 14, 2004)

I'm right with you buddy - Can't wait for the colder weather, the ice, the snow. It's just around the bend....


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

I had lost interest in Ice Fishing and had not done it in 12 years. Then everyone's enthusiasm from OGF got me fired up to try it again this past Season . Now, I'm hooked all over again - but this time, I'm a Vexhead! I cannot Ice Fish without my Flasher now. I can see the colored lights in my sleep.


----------



## boonecreek (Dec 28, 2006)

whats a vexhead? we don,t get enought ice to get out on it. i do like to fish in winter alot, it when i do my best. open water ohio river. would like to try ice fishing some time. i watch ,em on tv all the time.


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

The ice fishing bug.. i.e. some call it a disease, is not fatal, but almost always terminal. The only relief during hot summer days is to visit a nearby walk-in cooler or stick your head in your freezer for an hour or two.


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

boonecreek said:


> whats a vexhead? we don,t get enought ice to get out on it. i do like to fish in winter alot, it when i do my best. open water ohio river. would like to try ice fishing some time. i watch ,em on tv all the time.


"Vexhead" is a Term that I made up after I bought a "Vexilar" brand of Flasher. It's supposed to mean: A person who owns and uses a Vexilar Flasher for Fishing. It's an addictive thing once you try one. Just one try and you will be hooked on it for life..... As far as places to Ice Fish, the northern half of Ohio seems to have the weather for safe ice. Some of the Members on this Site will give hints as to Ice Conditions. Always use caution when walking on ice. Learn about "Safe Ice Conditions" on the internet. Go with an experienced Ice Fisherman if you can. Good Luck!


----------



## FISHIN 2 (Jun 22, 2005)

boonecreek said:


> whats a vexhead? we don,t get enought ice to get out on it. i do like to fish in winter alot, it when i do my best. open water ohio river. would like to try ice fishing some time. i watch ,em on tv all the time.



If your interested in ice fishing, come to Lake erie a couple days next ice season. A few of the guides over there offer a fish- room type package very resonable. You will love it. If ya need a phone number for a guide, let me know, I have a great fella for ya, Mike


----------



## boonecreek (Dec 28, 2006)

thanks for all the replys. icebucketjohn, i,am go,in to get a pole and stick my head in the freezer right now. if u hear of a man tak,en from river bank in straight-jacket, u,all know some,one seen me. stand,in waist deep in the big indain or bear creek/w pole in one hand and head in freezer. say,in hearrr fishiiii!


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

i cannot wait, a few more trips on the big pond, some nice steelhead fixes, THEN BRING ON THE ICE BABBYYY! We gonna have some outings this year? get some groups together and go to presque? cant wait


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

Thats funny you should mention this Minnowhead, we had just waded the Darby yesterday and stopped at Galloway tavern to have a couple drinks and a pizza and we started talking about ice fishing. I am ready right now (right after I shoot a few deer to replenish my freezer). 
Sounds like a plan Steel head. I usually go to Presque at least once a year with about 6 other guys. 
Fishin 2 I have never ice fished erie. We are looking to taking a trip there this year. Could you send me the guides number and info? We are looking for an over night trip. Thanks.


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

definitely, we will have to talk about it as it gets closer, and i just got done water proofing my shanty....i hope to upgrade at some point this year....


----------



## bassmastermjb (Apr 8, 2004)

I'm putting in my order tomorrow with Eskimo. I'm getting (10) Quick Fish III, (9) Quick Fish IV, (5) Quick Fish VI, (4) Quick Fish III Value Packs and (15) Quick Flip II shanties. It won't be long, a couple more months and we'll be on the ice.............Mark


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

I'm getting sick of sweatin my @$#@@! off and barely catching any fish to show for it.....I want to be sitting back in my shanty with the camera rolling and a waxy on pounding my jig off the bottom.


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

Yesterday, I re-charged my Ice Fishing Light. Tomorrow I re-charge my Vexilar. I think I need to be on that TV show "Hoarders" because of all the Gear that I will be bringing out on the ice when I fish this Season.


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

LOL! I typed in "ice fishing" on youtube just to calm my jitters!


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2011)

I am looking forward to ice fishing this year too. Last year was the first time and it was fun. Looking to get into a little more this year.


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

Minnowhead said:


> LOL! I typed in "ice fishing" on youtube just to calm my jitters!


I have been watching the Youtube Videos too. I might watch the Vexilar DVD while my Vexilar Flasher is Charging..... There is no Cure....


----------



## foundationfisher (May 12, 2008)

hope this winter's as cold as this summer's been hot. i can't wait. the heat's killin me.


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

foundationfisher said:


> hope this winter's as cold as this summer's been hot. i can't wait. the heat's killin me.


I've heard that it's supposed to be a really cold Winter this year.


----------

